# Underground Electrical Repair



## jar546 (Mar 2, 2021)

What is the potential  issue with this conduit repair job?  Code sections please NEC only.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 3, 2021)

Somebody is just going to love fishing through that smurf tube, even though the sections are short.


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 3, 2021)

362.12 ENT not for direct earth burial.


----------



## steveray (Mar 3, 2021)

Rick18071 said:


> 362.12 ENT not for direct earth burial.


But if they fill the hole with concrete, they might be good...If the fittings are identified for the use...


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 3, 2021)

362.12 ENT not *for direct* earth *burial*.

Table 300.5 Minimum cover requirements only has columns for:
1.  Encasement or other approved raceways* for Direct Burial* Cables or Conductors
2. Rigid Metal Conduit or Intermediate Metal Conduit
3. Nonmetallic Raceways Listed for Direct Burial Without Concrete
4. Residential Branch Circuits........
5. Irrigation and Landscape lighting.....

If the ENT is not for residential (#4) or for #5 what column would it be under?


----------



## steveray (Mar 3, 2021)

362.10 (6) uses permitted says encased in concrete...Stupid NEC


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 3, 2021)

Is this inside or outside?
Remove the zip-ties, raceways should be straight? Then support it so it doesn't sag. (390.9)
One conduit is supported by plumbing pipe and a zip tie, you gonna allow that?

I like multiple choice quizzes.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 3, 2021)

So they were told this is going to have to be completely encased in concrete since ENT is not allowed to be in direct burial but is OK for concrete encasement which we see all the time.  No one cares about what they are strapped to since this is going to be concrete encased along with the plumbing.


----------



## e hilton (Mar 3, 2021)

I bet they fill the hole with dirt up to the conduit, and pour concrete over that.  Technically the flex is then not completely encased in concrete ... the bottom is against dirt.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 3, 2021)

e hilton said:


> I bet they fill the hole with dirt up to the conduit, and pour concrete over that.  Technically the flex is then not completely encased in concrete ... the bottom is against dirt.


They added a pin piling there for a reason.  That has to be all concrete and there will be a pre-pour inspection.


----------



## Teeshot (Mar 4, 2021)

It appears that the existing conduit, near the shoes, is in contact with the earth.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 4, 2021)

Teeshot said:


> It appears that the existing conduit, near the shoes, is in contact with the earth.


The existing conduit is PVC, not ENT


----------

